# GeForce GTX 660???



## timi34567 (15. November 2012)

Hallo
Ich bin drauf und dran mit einen neuen PC zusammenstellen zu lassen. Mein "Benutzerbedarf" liegt vorallem im spielen von Battlefield 3 und vorallem Black Ops 2, da die Grafikanforderungen im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern relativ stark gestiegen sind. 

Mein persönlicher Favorit in Hinsicht auf die Grafikkarte ist die Gainward GeForce GTX 660 Ti Phantom, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort. (hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt insbesondere im bereich Gaming?) Diese soll ja angeblich sogar an die GTX 680 nah herankommen. (Vergleichen und kaufen NVIDIA-GeForce-Grafikkarten | NVIDIA - hier is die gtx 660 Ti aufgelistet, hab mir mal selbst gesagt, dass die Ti Phantom nicht alzusehr davon abweicht^^)

Ich werde mich warscheinlich dazu für einen Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155 Prozessor entscheiden.



Gibt es vielleicht Sachen die bei den beiden in Kombination miteinander nicht funktionieren?
Oder hat jemand einen besseren Vorschlag für eine Grafikkarte im Preisbereich von um die 300 Euro?(Am besten nicht drüber :/ )
Oder würde mir jemand sogar ganz von Nvidea abraten?
Ich hoffe und warte auf eine schnelle Antwort
Ich benutze einen samsung SyncMaster S22B350 Bildschirm mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080.
Betriebssystem wird Windows 7 home premium 64 bit sein
Fragen stellen, ich werde sie so schnell ich kann beantworten.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2012)

Funktionieren tun alle CPUs in Kombination mit jeder Grafikkarte - Hauptsache die CPU ist nicht TOTAL schwach. Selbst eine 80€-CPU reicht für Tio-Grafikkarten bis 450 Euro, und für eine gute CPU wie den i5-3570k kannst Du erst recht jede Karte nehmen.


In der Preisklasse bis 300 Euro ist aber die AMD 7950 der GTX 660 Ti deutlich überlegen - wenn Du nicht grad ganz extremer Nvidia-Fan bist, wäre das die bessere Wahl. Zumal bei bestimmten Händlern aktuell noch DREI Spiele dabei sind: Far Cry 3, Hitman Absolution und Sleepings Dogs.

Eine AMD 7950 als übertaktete Version gibt es ab 260 Euro, die ist dann schon fast so stark wie eine GTX 670. Battlefield 3 war bisher noch ein Schwachpunkt bei AMD, aber durch die neuen Treiber hat AMD einen Schub von 20% und mehr erreicht speziell in BF3. Die Treiber sind zwar zurzeit nur als Betaversion draußen, werden aber dann natürlich auch bald "offziell"

Die GTX 660 Ti kommt auch nicht an eine GTX 680 ran, da täuscht die Grafik ein wenig, weil die kleineren Karten wiederum einen sehr kleinen "Balken" haben - aber eine übertaktete BGTX 660 Ti kommt an eine normale GTX 670 ran, und eine übertaktete GTX 670 an eine normale GTX 680.

Was für ein Gehäuse hast Du denn? Die 7950 ist nämlich RELATIV lang im Vergleich zu anderen modernen Karten.



ps: zu der CPU => willst Du die übertakten?


----------



## timi34567 (16. November 2012)

Vielen dank erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.

Klar kann ich mich auch auf einen AMD einlassen, dachte nur erst das die NvideaGrafikkarten irgendwie besser seien
Da ich meinen Computer bei AtelcoComputer zusammenbauen lasse, spielt das mit den Spielen keine Rollte für mich. Ebenso gehäuse kann ich gerne an die Grafikkarte anpassen, da mir das Aussehen relativ egal ist. Ich werde mir die AMD 7950 gleich mal nach der Schule angucken. Dann werde ich mal meinen "geplanten PC" auflisten.

Danke schonmal für die mehr als schnelle Antwort 

Edit:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155

Mainbord:ASUS P8Z77-V LX, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 (kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus)

Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9

Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce GTX 660 Ti Phantom, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort ODER AMD 7950

Netzteil:be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 (da weis ich auch nicht ob 530 reichen)

Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (werde mir irgendwann ne SSD nachkaufen)

Prozessorlüfter: Scythe Katana 4, für alle Sockel geeignet

Optisches Laufwerk:ASUS DRW-24B5ST bare

Gehäuse: Keine Ahnung ist noch offen, möglichst günstig


Atelco:http://lb.atelco.de/home.jsp

Ps: was bringts mir wenn ich den Prozessor übertakte und was brauche ich dafür?


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2012)

Bei den Sockel 1155-CPUs mit nem "k" und einem Board wie dem, was Du rausgesucht hast, kann man recht einfach ein gutes Stück weit übertakten - das BIOS des Boards gibt da schon viele leichte Vorgaben, ansonsten gibt es auch im Netz einige Tutorials. Mit dem Katana 4 kommst Du halt nicht so weit wie mit einem größeren, teueren Kühler, aber auch mit dem Katana ginge eine gewisse Übertaktung noch problemlos. Mehr Takt bringt halt mehr Leistung, wobei man das nicht überbewerten sollte - 20% mehr Takt bringt zB nicht 20% mehr Leistung bei Spielen, weil die Grafikkarte ja auch ein großer Faktor ist. Wenn Du doch nicht übertakten willst, reicht ein i5-3450 oder 3470 völlig aus, der ist auch in vielen Tests nicht merkbar langsamer als ein i5-3570k, woran man auch merkt, dass 200MHz mehr oder weniger nicht viel ausmacht und es beim Übertakten nicht ganz so "wichtig" ist, ob man später nun zB 3,8 oder 4GHz schafft.

530W reichen locker bei modernen Grafikkarten.

und die 7950 ist halt stärker als eine GTX 660 Ti 


Beim Gehäuse zB das hier ATELCO Computer - Produktdetails Aerocool Vs-3 Schwarz, ATX, ohne Netzteil  da passen auch sehr lange Grafikkarten rein, und CPU-Kühler bis ca 16cm Höhe. Du kannst ja bei atelco mal schauen und die Gehäuse, die Dir gefallen, hier ins Suchfeld eingeben: PC-Geh  da stehen dann oft auch die Maße dabei, die Grafikkarten und CPU-Kühler maximal haben können. Bei ner Graka zB wären 29-30cm sinnvoll, bei Kühlern mind 15cm.


----------



## timi34567 (16. November 2012)

Hm also da mir auch in anderen Foren versichert wurde, dass für meinen bedarf die AMD Grafikkarte deutlich besser ist, werde ich mich wohl für s eine entscheiden. 
Ob ich jetzt den Prozessor übertakte oder nicht kann ich ja bei Bedarf immer noch im Nachhinein machen, oder nicht  Wenn ich nun aber nur einen  i5-3570k benutze hab ich angst, dass er bald nicht mehr "aktuell" ist und nicht mehr zuverlässig genug programe unterstüzt oder sowas. Außerdem ich mein Buget noch im grünen Rahmen.

Das Gehäuse finde ich auch recht gut, auch dass es relativ groß ist, da ich dann ja später wenn ich aufrüste immer noch längere Grafikkarten benutzen kann!

Zwei Fragen noch:

1. Kann de Prozessor durch übertakten schnell kaputt gehen, wenn man zum Beispiel nicht genug Kühlung hat?
2. Bei dem NEtzgerät gehts mir auch darum, ob es gesamt fr den ganzen Computer ausreicht. Kumpel hat mal erzählt, dass er für seine Grafikkarte extra einen 750 Watt Kühler einbauen musste....


LG

Edit: DU meinst diese hier oder Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express
Und: kannste mir einen bessren Kühler empfeheln im Bereich von 25Euro oder sowas


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2012)

Also, die i5-3450 bis i5-3570k sind alle kaum schwächer als CPUs, die deutlich mehr kosten - wenn ein i5-3570k also mal nicht mehr reicht, dann wird auch eine aktuelle 300-400€-CPU dann nicht mehr reichen   und selbst eine CPU für 80€ wie der Pentium G870 oder AMD X4 965 ist zur Zeit noch so stark, dass sie wenn überhaupt nur in den absoluten "Ultra"-Detailmodi von 2-3 Spielen an ihre Grenzen kommt - d.h. selbst die wird wohl auch noch für 2 Jahre "gut genug" sein in dem Sinne, dass es nicht WEGEN der CPU ruckelt selbst bei mittleren Details

zu 1.: wenn die CPU zu heißt wird, kann sie kaputtgehen - allerdings sind da immer Temperaturgrenzen voreingestellt, so dass der PC schon abschaltet, bevor es WIRKLICH kritisch wird. Aber bei Übertakten kann halt trotzdem immer was passieren, wenn man es übertreibt. Da Intel aber extra die k-CPUs anbietet plsu die P- und Z-Mainboardchipsätze sieht man ja, dass selbst Intel zum Übertakten "ermuntert" - die würden es einem nicht so leicht machen, wenn es SEHR gefährlich wäre.

zu 2. Natürlich reicht das für den ganzen PC. Die "500W erforderlich" beziehen sich auf "damit es auch mit nem Billig-Netzteil reicht" UND dazu noch die Überlegung, dass einer nen PC mit stromhungriger CPU usw. hat - es sind nicht 500W *nur* für die Grafikkarte gemeint    und 760W-Kühler? Was soll das sein? Meint er vielleicht, dass die Kühlleistung des Kühlers in Watt umgrechnet 750W entspricht? Das hätte nix mit dem Netzteil zu tun, und es gibt auch keine Kühler/Lüfter, die nennenwert viel STROM brauchen. 


Die Gigabyte ist gut, oder auch eine andere, die "OC" oder "boost" im Namen hat.


Und für max 25€ ist der Katana 4 okay, da müsstest Du schon mehr ausgeben, wenn es ein waschechter Übertaktungs-Kühler sein soll, zB ATELCO Computer - Produktdetails Thermalright Macho 120


----------



## timi34567 (16. November 2012)

Okay danke! Du hast mir echt sehr geholfen ich hab nen sehr gutes Bild von allem was ich machen werde, und wenn ich noche ne Frage finde, werde ich sie hier einfach reinstellen..


Echt geil gemacht, danke


----------



## timi34567 (8. Dezember 2012)

tut mir leid hier bin ich schonwieder, leider funktioniert das alles gerade nicht so wie ich es erwartet hatte:

Ich habe nun den PC hier stehen, schon Betriebssystem installiert und so weiter, bildschirmangeschlossen und win7 aktiviert. Nun bin ich auf dem Desktop und versuche die Bildschirmauflösung auf 1920:1080 zu stellen, aber irgendwie bleibt immer ein schwarzer Rand der ca. 2 cm groß ist. Von meiner AMD Rhadeon Gigabyte 7950 hab ich nun schon den Treiber installiert, doch trotzdem bleibt der Desktop mit dem Rand. Was kann ich machen oder mache ich falsch? 

Samsun SyncMaster s22b350 ist mein Bildschirm, HDMI kabel


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2012)

Hast Du schonmal neu gestartet? Hast Du für Board, Sound und Grafikkarte aktuellste Treiber von den Herstellerseiten, also Boardhersteller und für die Graka von www.amd.de den aktuellen catalyst 12.10 ?


----------



## timi34567 (8. Dezember 2012)

also ja ich hab vond er grafikkarte den neuesten treiber schon runter geladen, vom board und so nicht aber ich hab den auch erst seit heute, so viel kann da net neu sein, dass es bei mir nicht funktioniert. Auf jeden Fall hab ich auch schon einen Monitor treiber installiert dass verändert auch nichts. 
Der bildschirm bleib an jeder seite 2 cm kleiner und ich bekomme das einfach nicht weg


----------



## timi34567 (8. Dezember 2012)

so ich habe gerade einmal versucht meinen pc mit meinem fernseher zu verbinden und tatsache ist, dass der Rand immer noch da ist, also liegt es nicht an meinem Monitor...


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2012)

Google mal nach "schwarzer rand amd overscan", da findest Du evlt was - das Problem kommt bei HDMI ab und an vor, das hatte ich auch per HDMI in Verbindung mit meinem LCD-TV


----------



## timi34567 (8. Dezember 2012)

Nice ich habs geschafft  der overscan konnte bei mir nach dem ich mich immer ein wenig hochgearbeitet habe funktionieren. 

danke nochmal


----------



## timi34567 (8. Dezember 2012)

okay vielen Dank ich habs gesdchafft, indem ich die Auflösung von ganz unten angefangen habe immer wieder den overscan auf 0 zu stellen, dann immer weiter hoch. warum auch immer da net vorher ging   vielen DANK


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2012)

Ja, manchmal zicken die HDMI-Funktionen  dann viel Spaß


----------

